# Bitspower Intel IHS



## madmeatballs

Well, while browsing through bitspower's website I found out about this IHS

I have an i7 7700k delidded, I happen to have made a dent on my IHS so I had to lap it.
It won't hurt to try this but I want to know what advantages this bitspower IHS has over the stock intel IHS.
Maybe someone here already tried this? I'll probably order it anyway and try it. Just gotta make sure it fits Kaby Lake as well.
As listed in the website it is for Skylake, anyone know if Skylake and Kaby have the same die size? Just want to make sure.

This is really interesting. Look at the 2nd photo, really interesting, this would eliminate the need to put rtv or whatever adhesive (I never put one) and no more sliding IHS when locking it in place. 450TWD is a decent price too.

Skylake IHS (This is what I have, also works with Kaby Lake)

Kaby Lake IHS (Newer version)




(Credit: livedoor.jp blog http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1057073845.html)

Update: Bitspower confirmed that it is compatible with Kaby Lake. So I will proceed to order this and probably update this thread on how the product is.


----------



## madmeatballs

Hello again!

I got my Bitspower IHS today, finally got to install it.
It will fit perfectly on Kaby Lake. To be honest it took down my temps ~3-5C.
I originally had lapped my Intel IHS. My idle temps using intel's IHS was 35C now it is 29-30C this is with an ambient of 24-25C btw.

No more sliding IHS when locking it down to the motherboard too!

Here are some photos of it:








For 450 TWD I'd say it is worth it.


----------



## marc0053

Awesome thanks for sharing!!


----------



## anh7codon

Just got it today.
I'm still scare to delid my cpu with razor.
Hope this will be better than stock IHS


----------



## madmeatballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anh7codon*
> 
> Just got it today.
> I'm still scare to delid my cpu with razor.
> Hope this will be better than stock IHS


Don't expect too much tho only improved 3-5c







compared to stock IHS. I'm reapplying my LM soon, gonna try conductonaut.


----------



## NIK1

How much coin for the Bitspower CPU Integrated Heat Spreader.


----------



## madmeatballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> How much coin for the Bitspower CPU Integrated Heat Spreader.


That would be 20 CAD for you. Not with shipping yet though.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmeatballs*
> 
> That would be 20 CAD for you. Not with shipping yet though.


Right on, thanks for the info..Where does it ship from and how long did it take to get it once ordered..


----------



## madmeatballs

Go to their web shop here: http://www.bitspower.com.tw/
(you have to sign up for an account btw)

It ships straight from Bitspower in Taiwan, so you might wanna order sometime around 10AM GMT +8, you can expect a quotation for you order within a few hours. Once you receive the quotation and confirm it they will send you a link where to pay. You can pay with credit card or debit card (I paid with my Visa Debit). Well, I am from the Philippines which is just south of Taiwan so it took a couple of days for it to get here. They have a nice tracking system by the way, but expect broken English from them. I have a feeling shipping would be more expensive for you but then its a small item so it might not be.


----------



## paskowitz

Wish That was available for Devil's Canyon.


----------



## dmo580

I don't see the IHS on their website anymore.


----------



## akr706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmo580*
> 
> I don't see the IHS on their website anymore.


I read somewhere that Rockitcool is going to bring IHS for kaby lake soon.


----------



## madmeatballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmo580*
> 
> I don't see the IHS on their website anymore.


Looks like it is now out of stock then.


----------



## SeraphicFury

I got excited too, cannot find it on their website.


----------



## madmeatballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> I got excited too, cannot find it on their website.


Yea sorry guys, let me ask bitspower though.


----------



## Puck

Very interesting, looks like a physically larger contact patch? A larger die can help transfer heat more efficiently and may help even more for those with active cooling like TECs and Phase.


----------



## madmeatballs

Okay, good news guys. Bitspower just told me they still have it in stock. Still at the same price of 450 TWD. You just have to send them a message from their website. Ask about the Intel IHS.

@SeraphicFury


----------



## bloodhawk

Ordered 2 of these, and they are back in stock now. Also they added a slightly different 7Th gen version-

https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=322_323&products_id=5645

Original Skylake version -

https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=322_323&products_id=4381


----------



## madmeatballs

Oh nice! The newer one looks smaller?


----------



## alpsie

This looks really nice.
A 3-5 drop in temp is quite good when the temps are already quite low.
(The new version seem to be less tall? down from 4.4mm to 3,4mm)

Did you see any changes when you stress the system?


----------



## madmeatballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> This looks really nice.
> A 3-5 drop in temp is quite good when the temps are already quite low.
> (The new version seem to be less tall? down from 4.4mm to 3,4mm)
> 
> Did you see any changes when you stress the system?


Then again the 3-5C drop I had may have something to do with my specific set up and may affect others differently. But I guess this thread has what you information you need Here. But take note that the IHS in that thread was a DIY and isn't how bitspower did theirs.


----------



## MrFox

I ordered two of the taller Skylake version to replace the stock 7700K IHS in both of my laptops. Should make a nice improvement. 3-5°C decrease in temps is great, especially if that is over and above the improved temps after delidding and other cooling mods.


----------



## Asus11

I want this.. just waiting email to register


----------



## hsypsufan

If any of you are thinking of purchasing a bitspower ihs for your skylake or kabylake processor, I would pass. I got two, one for my skylake rig and another for my kabylake rig. Both had the same result of higher temps by 3-5 degrees. CLU between the die and ihs and gelid gc extreme between the ihs and heatsink. Noctua NH-D15 cooler for my skylake box and Noctua NH-D14 for my kabylake box.

All tests were run on the same day with the same ambient temps.







YMMV, but i would avoid the expense and invest in a better cooler.


----------



## dmo580

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsypsufan*
> 
> If any of you are thinking of purchasing a bitspower ihs for your skylake or kabylake processor, I would pass. I got two, one for my skylake rig and another for my kabylake rig. Both had the same result of higher temps by 3-5 degrees. CLU between the die and ihs and gelid gc extreme between the ihs and heatsink. Noctua NH-D15 cooler for my skylake box and Noctua NH-D14 for my kabylake box.
> 
> All tests were run on the same day with the same ambient temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMMV, but i would avoid the expense and invest in a better cooler.


I assume you mean you are comparing against your previous delid with the standard Intel IHS?


----------



## hsypsufan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmo580*
> 
> I assume you mean you are comparing against your previous delid with the standard Intel IHS?


Yes, I ran prime95 small for 30 minutes to get some heat going after I had replaced my standard intel ihs with the bitspower ihs and noticed what I thought were higher temps. This occurred on both processors. Then, I redid everything for my kabylake box just to make sure and the temps were about the same as my previous run. Then, I swapped out both boxes back to the intel ihs and got lower temps by 3-5 degrees with the same TIMs.

Just thought I would save you all some money. At least madmeatballs was able to get good results. Too bad it didn't work for me.


----------



## hsypsufan

I should have mentioned I got the newer kaby lake IHS from bitspower. The skylake one that madmeatballs got could be better than the newer version.


----------



## dmo580

How disappointing ??


----------



## madmeatballs

Hmmm, I am using a custom loop by the way if that matters. Lets see what others get. Either way, the purpose of why I bought this IHS was to avoid the hassle of having the CLU go out around the die, I never really expected that my temps would have dropped installing it.. Again, as I kept on saying, results may vary depending on what your set up is. I used Kryonaut for Block to IHS and CLU for IHS to die.


----------



## czin125

Since the custom Skylake IHS is thicker, did you guys remove all the glue?


----------



## madmeatballs

You shouldn't have to apply glue (RTV) anymore if you use this IHS. Using glue would just create an unnecessary gap between the IHS and die.


----------



## czin125

I mean the glue on the pcb after you just removed the IHS. You can completely remove that since the new IHS is thicker to compensate for the increased height from the glue, right?


----------



## madmeatballs

Yes, you are right. Even with the stock intel IHS you can do it without putting glue.


----------



## bloodhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmeatballs*
> 
> Hmmm, I am using a custom loop by the way if that matters. Lets see what others get. Either way, the purpose of why I bought this IHS was to avoid the hassle of having the CLU go out around the die, I never really expected that my temps would have dropped installing it.. Again, as I kept on saying, results may vary depending on what your set up is. I used Kryonaut for Block to IHS and CLU for IHS to die.


Well in my Clevo P870DM-G with the 6700k i got a 4-5C drop in temps using Kryonaut. Running @ 4.8Ghz (1.37V).

In my Clevo P870DM3-G with the 7700k i got a 2C drop using Conductonaut @ 4.8Ghz (1.235V) (This is in comparison to using conductonaut with the default IHS).

Both are on air.

I dont think for general desktop cooling , specially AIR, these are going to help. Since desktop heat sinks / mounting plates do not have pressure/mounting issues. This is more beneficial for systems like the afore mentioned laptops that dont have high mounting pressure and need to use shims to get proper contact.

Some images -


http://imgur.com/36Ger

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AtHvY3vY0T9YtSo_0N9MtQCjxVpF

Keep in mind those are very system specific images. And that 6700k has been through a lot xD


----------



## TK421

Placed an order with them, product is on backorder and the status says "NOT PAY."

Do they charge you on order even if the system is on backorder? Or am I missing something here.


----------



## madmeatballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Placed an order with them, product is on backorder and the status says "NOT PAY."
> 
> Do they charge you on order even if the system is on backorder? Or am I missing something here.


I'd ask them through email what is going on.


----------



## bloodhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Placed an order with them, product is on backorder and the status says "NOT PAY."
> 
> Do they charge you on order even if the system is on backorder? Or am I missing something here.


Check your spam folder. Also email them once . I sent my payment to their PayPal and asked them to confirm. They shipped soon after.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmeatballs*
> 
> I'd ask them through email what is going on.


shopservice on skype is still offline, is not working day I think

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodhawk*
> 
> Check your spam folder. Also email them once . I sent my payment to their PayPal and asked them to confirm. They shipped soon after.


Spam folder only email confirmation, no payment request.


----------



## bloodhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> shopservice on skype is still offline, is not working day I think
> Spam folder only email confirmation, no payment request.


Yeah just contact then using the contact us page on their site and add your order info. They will send you a Credit card payment link and their PayPal address.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodhawk*
> 
> Yeah just contact then using the contact us page on their site and add your order info. They will send you a Credit card payment link and their PayPal address.


I send that, hopefully they reply.


----------



## MrFox

Mine said status "Not Pay" until I sent money to their PayPal address with a note including my order number. Even though it was "out of stock" it shipped within 24 hours of payment. I'm guessing they make these when they are ordered rather than having inventory collecting dust on a shelf. I anticipate mine with be delivered something this week. Tracking number shows it went through customs this weekend.

I think I would want one of these IHS even if temps were the same as the stock IHS. I like how it is made. Seems like a better product than the stock IHS.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Mine said status "Not Pay" until I sent money to their PayPal address with a note including my order number. Even though it was "out of stock" it shipped within 24 hours of payment. I'm guessing they make these when they are ordered rather than having inventory collecting dust on a shelf. I anticipate mine with be delivered something this week. Tracking number shows it went through customs this weekend.
> 
> I think I would want one of these IHS even if temps were the same as the stock IHS. I like how it is made. Seems like a better product than the stock IHS.


did you pay friends/family or goods/services


----------



## MrFox

Double post - delete


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Mine said status "Not Pay" until I sent money to their PayPal address with a note including my order number. Even though it was "out of stock" it shipped within 24 hours of payment. I'm guessing they make these when they are ordered rather than having inventory collecting dust on a shelf. I anticipate mine with be delivered something this week. Tracking number shows it went through customs this weekend.
> 
> I think I would want one of these IHS even if temps were the same as the stock IHS. I like how it is made. Seems like a better product than the stock IHS.
> 
> 
> 
> did you pay friends/family or goods/services
Click to expand...

Goods/services


----------



## rlkd82

Would like if for no other reason then aesthetics, but 27 usd shipping to germany is a bit out there. Nearly double the price of the damn ihs, just to ship seems a little odd to me.


----------



## MrFox

Mine arrived yesterday. It took 4 calendar days from ship to delivery (Taiwan to Phoenix). Unfortunately, I am traveling on business this week and will not see them until this weekend. So, I will install them on both laptops Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlkd82*
> 
> Would like if for no other reason then aesthetics, but 27 usd shipping to germany is a bit out there. Nearly double the price of the damn ihs, just to ship seems a little odd to me.


Aesthetics yeah... That get covered by a heat sink anyway...? Agreed, to much for little to no gain. (Unless you're in the super extreme overclocking league.


----------



## SHNS0

I'm pretty sure this is snake oil


----------



## madmeatballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0*
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is snake oil


This IHS actually has uses, such as when you delid you no longer have to worry about LM running around and you don't have to put glue. For me, I got lucky and got a temp improvment from it(maybe the stock IHS I had was bad). Then again, I have a different set up from the other guy who claimed he got worse temps.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmeatballs*
> 
> This IHS actually has uses, such as when you delid you no longer have to worry about LM running around and you don't have to put glue. For me, I got lucky and got a temp improvment from it(maybe the stock IHS I had was bad). Then again, I have a different set up from the other guy who claimed he got worse temps.


If i had more Liquid Metal I would buy this but again if it aint broken don't fix it. my temps are great at 5.1ghz


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmeatballs*
> 
> This IHS actually has uses, such as when you delid you no longer have to worry about LM running around and you don't have to put glue. For me, I got lucky and got a temp improvment from it(maybe the stock IHS I had was bad). Then again, I have a different set up from the other guy who claimed he got worse temps.


Ok so it's mostly to make delidding easier, now it makes sense


----------



## MrFox

Just finished installing the Bitspower IHS on the Tornado F5 and it did make a small improvement. I will install one on the P870DM3 tomorrow as well.

Tornado F5 Bitspower Mod - Mr. Fox


----------



## MrFox

Here's this... HUGE improvement. Benching at 5.0GHz using nothing but internal fans produces a core max of 82°C on my P870DM3 now.


----------



## ViperSB1

Bumping a somewhat old thread here but they are now selling these at PPC's. Going to delid my 7700k here soon and was interested in this making the process easier because you no longer have to re-glue the IHS. I got the Rockit Cool 88 delid tool along with the relid tool as this will be my first attempt at delidding. I realize my money is wasted on the relid tool with the aftermarket IHS but for $15 it would be worth it to just make the process easier... My 7700k is water cooled by a large custom loop and idles around 29c at 5ghz with 1.4v(auto). Anyone else have more experiences to share or suggestions?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-cpu-integrated-heat-spreader-silver-shining.html


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Bumping a somewhat old thread here but they are now selling these at PPC's. Going to delid my 7700k here soon and was interested in this making the process easier because you no longer have to re-glue the IHS. I got the Rockit Cool 88 delid tool along with the relid tool as this will be my first attempt at delidding. I realize my money is wasted on the relid tool with the aftermarket IHS but for $15 it would be worth it to just make the process easier... My 7700k is water cooled by a large custom loop and idles around 29c at 5ghz with 1.4v(auto). Anyone else have more experiences to share or suggestions?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-cpu-integrated-heat-spreader-silver-shining.html


Awesome. I love these Bitspower IHS. I lapped both of mine (for laptop use) since they are concave and the temps are crazy good now.

The Rockit88 tool will let you re-lid as well. No need for a separate tool for that. It comes with all you need. (Unless something changed. Mine came with all that stuff.)

I am on my sixth delidded CPU (4790K, a few 6700K and a couple of 7700K) and I do not re-glue any of them. All of them were laptops, so probably no point in doing that for your desktop CPU. I've never seen any point to gluing the IHS back on again.


----------



## czin125

Do you happen to know if they plan on making this for the 8700K?


----------



## ViperSB1

I fugred regluing the IHS would provide stability and peace of mind for me. I always use non conductive TIM so I dont have to worry about a small screw up becoming a big one. I am going to use conductonaut liquid metal TIM between the die and the IHS. I was worried that once the TIM was applied and the IHS on top of that, there may be some movement between the two when mounting the CPU in the socket. Biscally didn't want to smear the TIM or have any leak out when mounting the CPU. I figured regluing the IHS would prevent any of that from happening. The Bitspower IHS makes me feel better about not using glue because it has the indentation where the die sits which should prevent the IHS from moving during mounting.


----------



## Jobotoo

Subbed!

I was asking about this same IHS in another thread just a little while ago. Do you see lower temps using this IHS vs. the IHS that originally came on the CPU? Do you know if they are compatible with Skylake-X cpus?

I want to test the temps with a delided 7900X with its original IHS, this one from Bitspower, and with a custom copper one someone may make me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Awesome. I love these Bitspower IHS. I lapped both of mine (for laptop use) since they are concave and the temps are crazy good now.
> 
> The Rockit88 tool will let you re-lid as well. No need for a separate tool for that. It comes with all you need. (Unless something changed. Mine came with all that stuff.)
> 
> I am on my sixth delidded CPU (4790K, a few 6700K and a couple of 7700K) and I do not re-glue any of them. All of them were laptops, so probably no point in doing that for your desktop CPU. I've never seen any point to gluing the IHS back on again.


Before lapping them, did you get better temps than the stock IHS already?

The Rockit88 tool does not come with the re-lid tool. You have to purchase that separately. That's what's in their website, at least.

Why do you say that there is no point of doing this for desktop CPU's?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Do you happen to know if they plan on making this for the 8700K?


I'm curious about this being compatible with the 8700K too but I guess no one will be able to answer this because that CPU is not yet released. All speculations at this point.


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Awesome. I love these Bitspower IHS. I lapped both of mine (for laptop use) since they are concave and the temps are crazy good now.
> 
> The Rockit88 tool will let you re-lid as well. No need for a separate tool for that. It comes with all you need. (Unless something changed. Mine came with all that stuff.)
> 
> I am on my sixth delidded CPU (4790K, a few 6700K and a couple of 7700K) and I do not re-glue any of them. All of them were laptops, so probably no point in doing that for your desktop CPU. I've never seen any point to gluing the IHS back on again.
> 
> 
> 
> Before lapping them, did you get better temps than the stock IHS already?
> 
> The Rockit88 tool does not come with the re-lid tool. You have to purchase that separately. That's what's in their website, at least.
> 
> Why do you say that there is no point of doing this for desktop CPU's?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Do you happen to know if they plan on making this for the 8700K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious about this being compatible with the 8700K too but I guess no one will be able to answer this because that CPU is not yet released. All speculations at this point.
Click to expand...

Yes, my temps were better even before lapping, but not by more than maybe a couple of degrees. The main advantage was having a thicker IHS to help increase contact pressure. This is generally an area of weakness on laptops.

I bought my delid tool when it first came out and it came with pieces that I had to investigate the purpose for. Looking at them, it was not clear what they were for. I looked at videos on their web site and it turned out to be for re-lid. Apparently it has since changed and those are paid accessories now. It was more than a year ago.

The reason I say there is no point in gluing it back on is doing so would provide no benefit I can identify. It won't improve temperatures and is not necessary mechanically, since the CPU retention mechanism holds it securely in place. If anything it would merely be an impediment or inconvenience to removing the IHS later if I wanted to replace the liquid metal. The Rockit88 re-lid video shows them using a tiny drop of super glue at the corners, rather than RTV silicon. Using silicon, it would be crucial to keep it under pressure until cured so direct physical contact between the die and IHS is assured. By leaving it loose with no adhesive I remove any possibility of that.

If you were doing it for resale or as a delid service for others I can see where gluing it back couple make good sense for shipping purposes.


----------



## ViperSB1

Went ahead and purchased the Bitspower IHS. Seems like it should, it theory, reduce temps. It a lot more cooling surface than with the stock IHS. Once I receive it and get the delid process completed I will post back here with results. Finger crossed on this one....


----------



## NIK1

Is the Bitspower website in Taiwan the only place to get these..Also,when ordering from the Taiwan site how long would it take to ship to US or Canada.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Is the Bitspower website in Taiwan the only place to get these..Also,when ordering from the Taiwan site how long would it take to ship to US or Canada.


Nope. PerformancePCS has them, and probably DazMode in Canada (or you can get them through them) has them. You could also google and amazon, newegg, ncix, etc.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Is the Bitspower website in Taiwan the only place to get these..Also,when ordering from the Taiwan site how long would it take to ship to US or Canada.


PPCS has it.


----------



## NIK1

Thanks...Perfomance Pc...Gona get me one...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Nope. PerformancePCS has them, and probably DazMode in Canada (or you can get them through them) has them. You could also google and amazon, newegg, ncix, etc.


I dont see Bitspower IHS at DazMode,i will check PPCs.Thanks for the info..


----------



## NIK1

I did a search at PPCS for Bitspower IHS and nothing shows up..Reason..Out of Stock...


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I did a search at PPCS for Bitspower IHS and nothing shows up..Reason..Out of Stock...


That's because PPCs search funtion is from 1970, LOL!!! Here is the link:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-cpu-integrated-heat-spreader-silver-shining.html


----------



## iamjanco

Probably not properly indexed. If you search for IHS, it comes up as the first returned result.


----------



## NIK1

Thanks..The above link says no stock though...Availability: Out of stock.I just checked the Bitspower site and it does not even show there.


----------



## NIK1

I got a response from Bitspower and they have 2 kinds of IHS..

2.jpg 35k .jpg file


1.jpg 22k .jpg file
Thanks for your response.
BP-OCCIHSI7-SL designs for Kabylake.
And BP-OCCIHS-SL is for Skylake.
You can see the difference from below pictures.
BP-OCCIHSI7-SL is thinner than BP-OCCIHS-SL.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Yes, my temps were better even before lapping, but not by more than maybe a couple of degrees. The main advantage was having a thicker IHS to help increase contact pressure. This is generally an area of weakness on laptops.
> 
> I bought my delid tool when it first came out and it came with pieces that I had to investigate the purpose for. Looking at them, it was not clear what they were for. I looked at videos on their web site and it turned out to be for re-lid. Apparently it has since changed and those are paid accessories now. It was more than a year ago.
> 
> The reason I say there is no point in gluing it back on is doing so would provide no benefit I can identify. It won't improve temperatures and is not necessary mechanically, since the CPU retention mechanism holds it securely in place. If anything it would merely be an impediment or inconvenience to removing the IHS later if I wanted to replace the liquid metal. The Rockit88 re-lid video shows them using a tiny drop of super glue at the corners, rather than RTV silicon. Using silicon, it would be crucial to keep it under pressure until cured so direct physical contact between the die and IHS is assured. By leaving it loose with no adhesive I remove any possibility of that.
> 
> If you were doing it for resale or as a delid service for others I can see where gluing it back couple make good sense for shipping purposes.


There is a good reason to relid your cpu. Not everyone can take out their processor with it being flat with the ground. If the IHS is free, it could fall out and damage your graphics card, for example, while removing the CPU from the socket.

I'll be curious to see how the 8700k does with temps and delidding and such. Didn't even realize this thing existed. It also seems to make more contact with the PCB in general, so it can also be pulling some heat that way. Maybe put some non conductive regular thermal paste between the pcb/IHS?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Went ahead and purchased the Bitspower IHS. Seems like it should, it theory, reduce temps. It a lot more cooling surface than with the stock IHS. Once I receive it and get the delid process completed I will post back here with results. Finger crossed on this one....


Cooling surface area isn't it's advantage, more consistent flatness (Intel's IHSes tend to be slightly convex on the underside, and irregular on the upper surface) and a thinner TIM bondline (unless you sand down the bottom edges of the Intel IHS) are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> Maybe put some non conductive regular thermal paste between the pcb/IHS?


That will just lift it off the die more and will probably harm performance.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Cooling surface area isn't it's advantage, more consistent flatness (Intel's IHSes tend to be slightly convex on the underside, and irregular on the upper surface) and a thinner TIM bondline (unless you sand down the bottom edges of the Intel IHS) are.
> That will just lift it off the die more and will probably harm performance.


Have you ever used this Bitspower IHS? I'm getting very mixed reviews regarding its performance and it looks like more and more people attribute the change in temps with this IHS as part of the margin of error.


----------



## NIK1

I wonder which one would be better on a I7 7700K.The thinner Kabylake one or the thicker Skylake one.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Have you ever used this Bitspower IHS? I'm getting very mixed reviews regarding its performance and it looks like more and more people attribute the change in temps with this IHS as part of the margin of error.


Never used this product personally (and I probably wouldn't...if I delid a part I normally end up running with no IHS at all), but I am familiar with Intel's IHSes and some of the factors that can impact performance with them.

Honestly, if you have a stock IHS that is as flat as it's supposed to be (though many are not), and you remove all the adhesive from it and the CPU so it sits directly on the die, there is almost no conceivable mechanism by which this product could improve performance.

Contact area with the substrate is irrelevant as the substrate doesn't produce any heat and the small advantage to the area of the top of the IHS is also likely meaningless as even the stock IHS has many times the surface area of the die itself. More thickness will increase mounting pressure, but it will also increase thermal resistance and probably won't help cooling unless the cooler itself is of the HDT type, or has an unusually thin base.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Never used this product personally (and I probably wouldn't...if I delid a part I normally end up running with no IHS at all), but I am familiar with Intel's IHSes and some of the factors that can impact performance with them.
> 
> Honestly, if you have a stock IHS that is as flat as it's supposed to be (though many are not), and you remove all the adhesive from it and the CPU so it sits directly on the die, there is almost no conceivable mechanism by which this product could improve performance.
> 
> Contact area with the substrate is irrelevant as the substrate doesn't produce any heat and the small advantage to the area of the top of the IHS is also likely meaningless as even the stock IHS has many times the surface area of the die itself. More thickness will increase mounting pressure, but it will also increase thermal resistance and probably won't help cooling unless the cooler itself is of the HDT type, or has an unusually thin base.


How do you run a delid without an IHS? I thought mounting pressure would be too much for the die to directly handle?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How do you run a delid without an IHS? I thought mounting pressure would be too much for the die to directly handle?


The die itself can be compressed with fairly extreme force before it's at risk, but the issue is making sure the substrate doesn't bend...because that can flex and crack the die.

To run without a lid, you need some sort of shim or spacer (anything from what's left over from sanding through the IHS, to lapped washers, to products like MSI's Delid "die-guard"), and you need to remove the CPU retention mechanism. Without something like the aforementioned MSI product, the only thing holding the CPU in the socket is the cooler. Care must be taken during cooler mounting to make sure neither the CPU nor socket are damaged.

You also cannot use a heatpipe direct touch cooler on a bare CPU die...you need a solid and flat contact surface with no voids or gaps that could leave portions of the die with insufficient cooling.

In the end, provided it's done correctly, running no IHS generally saves 3-5C vs. the IHS on soldered parts and maybe a degree or two less than that improvement vs. an expertly relidded non-soldered part using liquid metal TIM.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The die itself can be compressed with fairly extreme force before it's at risk, but the issue is making sure the substrate doesn't bend...because that can flex and crack the die.
> 
> To run without a lid, you need some sort of shim or spacer (anything from what's left over from sanding through the IHS, to lapped washers, to products like MSI's Delid "die-guard"), and you need to remove the CPU retention mechanism. Without something like the aforementioned MSI product, the only thing holding the CPU in the socket is the cooler. Care must be taken during cooler mounting to make sure neither the CPU nor socket are damaged.
> 
> You also cannot use a heatpipe direct touch cooler on a bare CPU die...you need a solid and flat contact surface with no voids or gaps that could leave portions of the die with insufficient cooling.
> 
> In the end, provided it's done correctly, running no IHS generally saves 3-5C vs. the IHS on soldered parts and maybe a degree or two less than that improvement vs. an expertly relidded non-soldered part using liquid metal TIM.


Is using an MSI die-guard worth the hassle though? Is it easy to disassemble the CPU retention mechanism? I'll be using a waterblock anyway so no worries on the cooler.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is using an MSI die-guard worth the hassle though?


If I had one, I'd use it, but I'm not going out of my way to get one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it easy to disassemble the CPU retention mechanism?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'll be using a waterblock anyway so no worries on the cooler.


You still need to be careful when mounting the block with the CPU just sitting on the pins. It need to go down flush, with little rotational or side to side movement so as to not dislodge the CPU or mess up the TIM application, then be tightened evenly. It's a bit easier than trying to mount most large heatsinks, but still not as easy as with a lidded part that is held down for you.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> If I had one, I'd use it, but I'm not going out of my way to get one.
> Yes.
> You still need to be careful when mounting the block with the CPU just sitting on the pins. It need to go down flush, with little rotational or side to side movement so as to not dislodge the CPU or mess up the TIM application, then be tightened evenly. It's a bit easier than trying to mount most large heatsinks, but still not as easy as with a lidded part that is held down for you.


I thought it won't be hard if you use a delid die guard since it keeps it in place?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought it won't be hard if you use a delid die guard since it keeps it in place?


That's the advantage of the die guard, its a retention mechanism and shim for liddless CPUs.

I was speaking of just the CPU sitting in the socket with no die guard.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That's the advantage of the die guard, its a retention mechanism and shim for liddless CPUs.
> 
> I was speaking of just the CPU sitting in the socket with no die guard.


I see. Is the die guard compatible with Kaby Lake CPU/socket though?


----------



## IMI4tth3w

I used the "naked ivy kit" from ek a while back for my delidded 4790k. Due to the mounting pressure, the pcb slightly warped and my temps were not even that good. Ended up using a relid kit from rockkit cool to secure the IHS back onto my CPU and saw better temps.

IMO bare die cooling of cpu's is not worth it. I never got a chance to use the delid die guard, so that would have probably helped. But i believe the guard was only for Z97. Its probably even more risky for skylake and kaby lake due to the extra thin pcb.

The only place i saw to buy the die guard was from alibaba. And again, that was Z97 only. and it was $30 + shipping


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I wonder which one would be better on a I7 7700K.The thinner Kabylake one or the thicker Skylake one.


For laptops where contact pressure is typically weak, the thicker Skylake is definitely the ticket. Especially if you are going to lap it like I have done to mine. You can sand it as flat as you need to and it's still thicker than stock. On a desktop you should have a bit more control over contact quality and pressure, so probably not nearly as much improvement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Yes, my temps were better even before lapping, but not by more than maybe a couple of degrees. The main advantage was having a thicker IHS to help increase contact pressure. This is generally an area of weakness on laptops.
> 
> I bought my delid tool when it first came out and it came with pieces that I had to investigate the purpose for. Looking at them, it was not clear what they were for. I looked at videos on their web site and it turned out to be for re-lid. Apparently it has since changed and those are paid accessories now. It was more than a year ago.
> 
> The reason I say there is no point in gluing it back on is doing so would provide no benefit I can identify. It won't improve temperatures and is not necessary mechanically, since the CPU retention mechanism holds it securely in place. If anything it would merely be an impediment or inconvenience to removing the IHS later if I wanted to replace the liquid metal. The Rockit88 re-lid video shows them using a tiny drop of super glue at the corners, rather than RTV silicon. Using silicon, it would be crucial to keep it under pressure until cured so direct physical contact between the die and IHS is assured. By leaving it loose with no adhesive I remove any possibility of that.
> 
> If you were doing it for resale or as a delid service for others I can see where gluing it back couple make good sense for shipping purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good reason to relid your cpu. Not everyone can take out their processor with it being flat with the ground. If the IHS is free, it could fall out and damage your graphics card, for example, while removing the CPU from the socket.
> 
> I'll be curious to see how the 8700k does with temps and delidding and such. Didn't even realize this thing existed. It also seems to make more contact with the PCB in general, so it can also be pulling some heat that way. Maybe put some non conductive regular thermal paste between the pcb/IHS?
Click to expand...

Good point. I can see where that could make good sense. Especially so if you are doing the work for someone else that might forget it is not attached. It's heavy enough that free falling a few inches could definitely harm another component.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Is the Bitspower website in Taiwan the only place to get these..Also,when ordering from the Taiwan site how long would it take to ship to US or Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. PerformancePCS has them, and probably DazMode in Canada (or you can get them through them) has them. You could also google and amazon, newegg, ncix, etc
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Is the Bitspower website in Taiwan the only place to get these..Also,when ordering from the Taiwan site how long would it take to ship to US or Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> PPCS has it.
Click to expand...

That's good to know, especially if it ends up costing less. I have been a Performance-PCs customer for a good while. They are a good company to do business with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I did a search at PPCS for Bitspower IHS and nothing shows up..Reason..Out of Stock...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because PPCs search funtion is from 1970, LOL!!! Here is the link:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-cpu-integrated-heat-spreader-silver-shining.html
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Is the Bitspower website in Taiwan the only place to get these..Also,when ordering from the Taiwan site how long would it take to ship to US or Canada.


I have ordered three times from the Taiwan site (not knowing Performance-PCs had them for sale) and generally from the date the order is placed until I have it is roughly 8 calendar days.

I really like the thick Skylake version and have them on all of my 7700K CPUs. There was a minor temperature improvement. After lapping more than minor improvement. The two things I like most is the underside is only carved out a little larger than the die size, which helps keep the IHS from moving (I do not re-glue mine) and the wide ledge is perfect for bridging the space between the retention bracket and the IHS with Kapton tape. I use liquid metal on both side of the IHS and the Kapton tape is there just for extra security in case of a stray drop of liquid metal. The stock IHS has essentially no ledge to stick the Kaptop tape to. I then add a soft (easily compressible) foam barrier on top of the retention mechanism. Once the heat sink is installed, there is no way any liquid metal can escape while traveling and banging the laptop around in a backpack, etc. Works awesome. See examples below. (I use the Kapton tape and foam barriers on my GPUs as well.) The white stuff on top of the IHS in the one photograph is pressure test film. The pink part shows the only areas with firm contact, so you can see why lapping helps, particularly on laptops with a flat copper heat plate. The Bitspower IHS makes better contact than stock IHS even without lapping. Contact with the stock IHS is quite poor.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> For laptops where contact pressure is typically weak, the thicker Skylake is definitely the ticket. Especially if you are going to lap it like I have done to mine. You can sand it as flat as you need to and it's still thicker than stock. On a desktop you should have a bit more control over contact quality and pressure, so probably not nearly as much improvement.
> Good point. I can see where that could make good sense. Especially so if you are doing the work for someone else that might forget it is not attached. It's heavy enough that free falling a few inches could definitely harm another component.
> 
> That's good to know, especially if it ends up costing less. I have been a Performance-PCs customer for a good while. They are a good company to do business with.
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> I have ordered three times from the Taiwan site (not knowing Performance-PCs had them for sale) and generally from the date the order is placed until I have it is roughly 8 calendar days.
> 
> I really like the thick Skylake version and have them on all of my 7700K CPUs. There was a minor temperature improvement. After lapping more than minor improvement. The two things I like most is the underside is only carved out a little larger than the die size, which helps keep the IHS from moving (I do not re-glue mine) and the wide ledge is perfect for bridging the space between the retention bracket and the IHS with Kapton tape. I use liquid metal on both side of the IHS and the Kapton tape is there just for extra security in case of a stray drop of liquid metal. The stock IHS has essentially no ledge to stick the Kaptop tape to. I then add a soft (easily compressible) foam barrier on top of the retention mechanism. Once the heat sink is installed, there is no way any liquid metal can escape while traveling and banging the laptop around in a backpack, etc. Works awesome. See examples below. (I use the Kapton tape and foam barriers on my GPUs as well.) The white stuff on top of the IHS in the one photograph is pressure test film. The pink part shows the only areas with firm contact, so you can see why lapping helps, particularly on laptops with a flat copper heat plate. The Bitspower IHS makes better contact than stock IHS even without lapping. Contact with the stock IHS is quite poor.


Could it be that the 7700K IHS you have only had uneven surface? Without lapping, how much temp improvement did you notice?

Also, though compressible the foqm will still leave a gap between the IHS and the die, right? I mean, people are debating between using RTV Silicone Glue and Liquid Super Glue because of the gap they give between the IHS and die and both of those are more compressible than a foam.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I see. Is the die guard compatible with Kaby Lake CPU/socket though?


Probably not compatible with the Kaby Lake substrate thickness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> I used the "naked ivy kit" from ek a while back for my delidded 4790k. Due to the mounting pressure, the pcb slightly warped and my temps were not even that good. Ended up using a relid kit from rockkit cool to secure the IHS back onto my CPU and saw better temps.
> 
> IMO bare die cooling of cpu's is not worth it. I never got a chance to use the delid die guard, so that would have probably helped. But i believe the guard was only for Z97. Its probably even more risky for skylake and kaby lake due to the extra thin pcb.
> 
> The only place i saw to buy the die guard was from alibaba. And again, that was Z97 only. and it was $30 + shipping


Z97 is a chipset.

Only thing the die-guard needs is a socket with a compatible retention mechanism and a CPU with the correct substrate height (though modding it for a thinner substrate isn't hard). The die-guard for the mainstream socket will work on LGA-1156, 1155, 1150, and 1151.

It's not hard to equalize the mounting pressure via other means either.


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> For laptops where contact pressure is typically weak, the thicker Skylake is definitely the ticket. Especially if you are going to lap it like I have done to mine. You can sand it as flat as you need to and it's still thicker than stock. On a desktop you should have a bit more control over contact quality and pressure, so probably not nearly as much improvement.
> Good point. I can see where that could make good sense. Especially so if you are doing the work for someone else that might forget it is not attached. It's heavy enough that free falling a few inches could definitely harm another component.
> 
> That's good to know, especially if it ends up costing less. I have been a Performance-PCs customer for a good while. They are a good company to do business with.
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> I have ordered three times from the Taiwan site (not knowing Performance-PCs had them for sale) and generally from the date the order is placed until I have it is roughly 8 calendar days.
> 
> I really like the thick Skylake version and have them on all of my 7700K CPUs. There was a minor temperature improvement. After lapping more than minor improvement. The two things I like most is the underside is only carved out a little larger than the die size, which helps keep the IHS from moving (I do not re-glue mine) and the wide ledge is perfect for bridging the space between the retention bracket and the IHS with Kapton tape. I use liquid metal on both side of the IHS and the Kapton tape is there just for extra security in case of a stray drop of liquid metal. The stock IHS has essentially no ledge to stick the Kaptop tape to. I then add a soft (easily compressible) foam barrier on top of the retention mechanism. Once the heat sink is installed, there is no way any liquid metal can escape while traveling and banging the laptop around in a backpack, etc. Works awesome. See examples below. (I use the Kapton tape and foam barriers on my GPUs as well.) The white stuff on top of the IHS in the one photograph is pressure test film. The pink part shows the only areas with firm contact, so you can see why lapping helps, particularly on laptops with a flat copper heat plate. The Bitspower IHS makes better contact than stock IHS even without lapping. Contact with the stock IHS is quite poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that the 7700K IHS you have only had uneven surface? Without lapping, how much temp improvement did you notice?
> 
> Also, though compressible the foqm will still leave a gap between the IHS and the die, right? I mean, people are debating between using RTV Silicone Glue and Liquid Super Glue because of the gap they give between the IHS and die and both of those are more compressible than a foam.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you did understand what I said and did not look at the photos illustrating what I said. There is no foam between the IHS and CPU. That would be disastrous. It is an external barrier.

I have never before re-glued the IHS. I just got a new 7700K for another system and yesterday I lapped a stock 7700K IHS and as an experiment used the Rockit88 re-lid tool and glued the corners with super glue yesterday.

All Intel IHS are concave on top. This is by design, but is not ideal unless the heat sink is made convex to the same degree so both surfaces mate correctly. Lapping is to make the IHS flat instead of concave.

Have a look...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That's the advantage of the die guard, its a retention mechanism and shim for liddless CPUs.
> 
> I was speaking of just the CPU sitting in the socket with no die guard.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Is the die guard compatible with Kaby Lake CPU/socket though?
Click to expand...

Yes, the Bitspower Skylake IHS fit Kabylake flawlessly. It is 1mm thicker. I have the thicker Skylake version on two 7700K and find the extra thickness to be beneficial to improve contact pressure. Stock 6700K and 7700K have an identical IHS from what I can see comparing them side-by-side.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Perhaps you did understand what I said and did not look at the photos illustrating what I said. There is no foam between the IHS and CPU. That would be disastrous. It is an external barrier.
> 
> I have never before re-glued the IHS. I just got a new 7700K for another system and yesterday I lapped a stock 7700K IHS and as an experiment used the Rockit88 re-lid tool and glued the corners with super glue yesterday.
> 
> All Intel IHS are concave on top. This is by design, but is not ideal unless the heat sink is made convex to the same degree so both surfaces mate correctly. Lapping is to make the IHS flat instead of concave.
> 
> Have a look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Bitspower Skylake IHS fit Kabylake flawlessly. It is 1mm thicker. I have the thicker Skylake version on two 7700K and find the extra thickness to be beneficial to improve contact pressure. Stock 6700K and 7700K have an identical IHS from what I can see comparing them side-by-side.


Ok, now I see what you mean. But why does Intel design their IHS as concave? Is there even a good reason to it? I don't know if I want to go with the lapping route.

Also, we were talking about the MSI "die guard" and not the Skylake vs. Kaby Lake Bitspower IHS'es. Why would the extra thickness of the Skylake Bitspower IHS improve contact pressure compared to the Kaby Lake version though?


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, now I see what you mean. But why does Intel design their IHS as concave? Is there even a good reason to it? I don't know if I want to go with the lapping route.
> 
> Also, we were talking about the MSI "die guard" and not the Skylake vs. Kaby Lake Bitspower IHS'es. Why would the extra thickness of the Skylake Bitspower IHS improve contact pressure compared to the Kaby Lake version though?


Well, I have laptops with desktop CPUs and their heat sinks are flat copper plates. If you have a desktop that uses a convex heat sink that fits the concave IHS there is probably no point in lapping. If it is flat and doesn't fit (like my laptops) temps are going to suck without lapping. The best way to know how it fits is the use the prescale film (pressure-sensitive film shown in previous photo) and see precisely whether or not contact is an issue.

I am not familiar with the MSI die guard. I will have to see if I can find something related to that if it is not already identified in this thread.

It improves contact pressure because it takes up more space and loads the 4 heat sink screw springs with more tension. You could stack a couple of washers between the screw heads and the springs to load more tension on the springs to improve contact pressure as well.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Well, I have laptops with desktop CPUs and their heat sinks are flat copper plates. If you have a desktop that uses a convex heat sink that fits the concave IHS there is probably no point in lapping. If it is flat and doesn't fit (like my laptops) temps are going to suck without lapping. The best way to know how it fits is the use the prescale film (pressure-sensitive film shown in previous photo) and see precisely whether or not contact is an issue.
> 
> I am not familiar with the MSI die guard. I will have to see if I can find something related to that if it is not already identified in this thread.
> 
> It improves contact pressure because it takes up more space and loads the 4 heat sink screw springs with more tension. You could stack a couple of washers between the screw heads and the springs to load more tension on the springs to improve contact pressure as well.


It looks like this:


Not sure it is compatible with Devil's Canyon though. Only the 4770k.

There was no delid die guard released for the Skylake CPUs, likely due to the much thinner PCB (5 layers now versus 8 on Haswell IIRC).

For those feeling truly adventurous, MSI offered something similar on X99, which shipped with all their XPower boards:




Spoiler: How to delid an X99 CPU










Once again, I'm not sure you should delid a Broadwell E CPU because of the thinner PCB. Here's the risk:
http://www.legitreviews.com/some-cpu-coolers-are-bending-intel-skylake-cpus_175933

My old X99A XPower came with a delid die guard.

There is no delid die guard on their X299 XPower series: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X299-XPOWER-GAMING-AC.html

That is probably because of the thinner PCB again. I think Intel is using 5 layer PCBs going forward.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> If I had one, I'd use it, but I'm not going out of my way to get one.
> Yes.
> You still need to be careful when mounting the block with the CPU just sitting on the pins. It need to go down flush, with little rotational or side to side movement so as to not dislodge the CPU or mess up the TIM application, then be tightened evenly. It's a bit easier than trying to mount most large heatsinks, but still not as easy as with a lidded part that is held down for you.


I would not recommend it. I don't have the link off the top of my head, but at least one reviewer cracked their Haswell die even with the die guard after going bare die.

Be very, very careful. It's too easy to crack the die even with the delid die guard when running bare die. If you watch the video I linked, you can see the temp delta differences from deliiding and running bare die. Not worth going bare die IMO. Delidding is decent on Z97, but bare die gains are small. Not worth it at all IMO on X99.


----------



## NIK1

I just got my Bitspower IHS today in the mail..They sent me 2,the original made for Kabylake,I paid for this one and a thinner Skylake one they sent for free for me to try and compare if I send them the results,I said sure hell ya to the free one...Which one do you think will be the best for my I7 7700K desktop on a Asus Z270 Apex and Swiftech H220x water cooler.I will try both eventually and send the results to Bitspower but for now I only have enough Coolabs Liquid Ultra left for one application,I have more ordered but I probably wo

2.jpg 35k .jpg file
nt get it until the end of this week or first of next week..Any thoughts........


----------



## MrFox

Since you are using liquid cooling, I am going to venture a guess that they will either be the same or the thicker Skylake version will run a degree or two cooler. I look forward to seeing what the difference between them is for your situation.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Once again, I'm not sure you should delid a Broadwell E CPU because of the thinner PCB.


That's precisely the sort of thing a shim helps to avoid. If you have pressure more or less evenly distributed across the whole substrate and a suitably stiff backplate, it's really hard to bend the substrate or crack the die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> If you watch the video I linked, you can see the temp delta differences from deliiding and running bare die. Not worth going bare die IMO. Delidding is decent on Z97, but bare die gains are small. Not worth it at all IMO on X99.


I've delidded soldered parts before and the difference is usually pretty mild if you just mount standard coolers/blocks straight to the die.

However, once I settle on a platform I like, I'm going to revisit direct-die water cooling...not mounting a waterblock to the die, but spraying water directly on the exposed die. This was something of a fad about 15 years ago (people would just glue the tops of blocks to bare die or delidded CPUs and run water through them), and I have been skeptical of how viable it would be on a modern CPU given the smaller processes resulting in dramatically higher thermal densities, but some fairly recent examples (https://hardforum.com/threads/direct-die-water-cooling.1926500/) give me hope.

I wouldn't use that particular method, but a high pressure loop and jet plate/nozzle to force turbulent water uniformly over the die at a high rate. Idea would be to get TJunction and water temperature less than 5C apart and use a high-end chiller to keep the water ~1C above the dew point.

Will probably make my own backplate and mount so I can clamp the whole cooling apparatus around the CPU and socket with enough force to reliably seal everything as well as keep everything rigid enough to prevent any warping of the socket, board PCB, or CPU substrate.

Will be a pretty big investment in time and effort (probably money too), so I want to make sure it will be on a setup that is more than the placeholder builds I've been toying with since DDR4 prices started to rise.


----------



## khemist

https://www.highflow.nl/watercooling/extreme-cooling/accessories-7/bitspower-cpu-integrated-heat-spreader-silver-shining-bp-occihs-sl.html

Hiflow has these in stock now, i've got one on the way to test on my 7700k.


----------



## khemist

https://postimages.org/

Just arrived, will be insalling soon.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://postimages.org/
> 
> Just arrived, will be insalling soon.


Ket us know if it makes a difference!


----------



## Aussie Alex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Wish That was available for Devil's Canyon.


Same.
I'd love to put that on my 4790k...


----------



## khemist

Temps seem to have increased on my 7700k, pretty sure i had a good mount.. i will try again to be sure.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ket us know if it makes a difference!


Not any better, will be selling it on i think.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Not any better, will be selling it on i think.


That's what I thought! Damn Bitspower making us like fools for believing!


----------



## khemist

Oh well, it was an itch that had to be scratched.


----------



## kuzmic14

Hi!!!
With Bitspower IHS i have -2-3С° + greater stability in tests.


Spoiler: PHOTO


----------



## kevindd992002

What does "greater stability in tests" mean?


----------



## kuzmic14

*kevindd992002*, slowly gaining temperature, because IHS is thicker than Intel.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuzmic14*
> 
> *kevindd992002*, slowly gaining temperature, because IHS is thicker than Intel.


I see.


----------



## Asus11

nearly just ordered this.. reading this thread seems like its snake oil no? anyone tested with 6700k? seen alot of 7700k


----------



## madmeatballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> nearly just ordered this.. reading this thread seems like its snake oil no? anyone tested with 6700k? seen alot of 7700k


I saw on der8aur's facebook about the silver IHS they are making for CL that may produce better temp results than this if you are looking to lower temps. (since CL just has a bigger die and still the same socket LGA1151 size I guess you could use that on your skylake instead?)

Also, ymmv, one guy got hotter temps, one got same as mine, then some din't get any difference from their stock IHS. I actually bought this to make IHS mounting easier not to decrease temps. I wouldn't call it snake oil since it has a benefit which is easier installation of the IHS back. You just have to delid your CPU apply CLU/or whatever you want to use and just slap the IHS in without having to worry about CLU or whatever spilling around the wafer.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That's precisely the sort of thing a shim helps to avoid. If you have pressure more or less evenly distributed across the whole substrate and a suitably stiff backplate, it's really hard to bend the substrate or crack the die.
> I've delidded soldered parts before and the difference is usually pretty mild if you just mount standard coolers/blocks straight to the die.
> 
> However, once I settle on a platform I like, I'm going to revisit direct-die water cooling...not mounting a waterblock to the die, but spraying water directly on the exposed die. This was something of a fad about 15 years ago (people would just glue the tops of blocks to bare die or delidded CPUs and run water through them), and I have been skeptical of how viable it would be on a modern CPU given the smaller processes resulting in dramatically higher thermal densities, but some fairly recent examples (https://hardforum.com/threads/direct-die-water-cooling.1926500/) give me hope.
> 
> I wouldn't use that particular method, but a high pressure loop and jet plate/nozzle to force turbulent water uniformly over the die at a high rate. Idea would be to get TJunction and water temperature less than 5C apart and use a high-end chiller to keep the water ~1C above the dew point.
> 
> Will probably make my own backplate and mount so I can clamp the whole cooling apparatus around the CPU and socket with enough force to reliably seal everything as well as keep everything rigid enough to prevent any warping of the socket, board PCB, or CPU substrate.
> 
> Will be a pretty big investment in time and effort (probably money too), so I want to make sure it will be on a setup that is more than the placeholder builds I've been toying with since DDR4 prices started to rise.


over past 20 years, ive seen 3 good direct die tests from those I know doing accurate testing and honest results, all ended up with worse temps, and the more power density, the worse the outcome. Just not enough surface area unless you milled channels in the die (killing the die though). Here is last one in 2009, from Fallwind on xtreme. http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?225354-Direct-die-WCing!-Cheap-and-easy

If comparing temps of direct die to intels 3.5 w/mk polymer paste for tim1, hard to say the outcome, if done really well maybe could beat tim1 paste. But direct die versus soldered cpu or liquid metal as tim1, direct die will have worse temps on any high power density cpu from testing Ive seen. Transferring heat at 40+w/mk via liquid metal to very large surface area with channels prior to having to transfer heat at paltry 0.6 w/mk of water is going to be hard to be beaten by trying to transfer heat from very small surface area of hot spots on die directly to 0.6 w/mk water.

IBM tried direct die 20 years ago, concluded the power density at that time made it infeasible....

But interested to see the results if you do it.


----------



## GucksTV

*Bitspowers new i8 IHS for Coffee Lake i7-8700K*

hey guys,
I've tested all Bitspower heatspreaders and compared them against the stock Intel IHS.
I've also made a quick video about the new Bitspower i8 IHS for Coffee Lake and the i7-8700K.
I tried to bring up a new perspective on custom heatspreaders in general.
Each topic is available in german and english, so both audiences can enjoy the content equal!

Intel stock IHS, Bitspower 6th- and 7th-gen Testing Series [english]:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVuQedwFGJY

Intel stock IHS, Bitspower 6th- and 7th-gen Testing Series [german]:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEmqoVw1_6s

Bitspower i8 IHS for Coffee Lake i7-8700K [english]:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQMiXj9Ii9o

Bitspower i8 IHS for Coffee Lake i7-8700K [german]:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoJ-M3zBKmY

Hopefully I could help some of you with my videos! 
Cheers


----------



## jfizz84

Watched the video (nicely done), but still not sure if its worth the buy or just as easy to reglue stock IHS on. I will say this...LOOKS alot better. But is that reason enough...?


----------



## blodflekk

If you watch gamersnexus often you will know they recommend NOT re-glueing the IHS as that undoes some of the progress made by deliding


----------



## jfizz84

blodflekk said:


> If you watch gamersnexus often you will know they recommend NOT re-glueing the IHS as that undoes some of the progress made by deliding


Some do and some don't. But if I don't get the BP IHS, and I can't do direct to die, then I guess I'll be doing it like the hundred others do it and getting some black high heat silicon adhesive.


----------



## kevindd992002

GucksTV said:


> hey guys,
> I've tested all Bitspower heatspreaders and compared them against the stock Intel IHS.
> I've also made a quick video about the new Bitspower i8 IHS for Coffee Lake and the i7-8700K.
> I tried to bring up a new perspective on custom heatspreaders in general.
> Each topic is available in german and english, so both audiences can enjoy the content equal!
> 
> Intel stock IHS, Bitspower 6th- and 7th-gen Testing Series [english]:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVuQedwFGJY
> 
> Intel stock IHS, Bitspower 6th- and 7th-gen Testing Series [german]:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEmqoVw1_6s
> 
> Bitspower i8 IHS for Coffee Lake i7-8700K [english]:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQMiXj9Ii9o
> 
> Bitspower i8 IHS for Coffee Lake i7-8700K [german]:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoJ-M3zBKmY
> 
> Hopefully I could help some of you with my videos!
> Cheers


So if you're not using LM between the IHS and waterblock, then this is not worth it, correct?

How much temp difference do you get between Conductonaut and Kryonaut if applied between the IHS and waterblock anyway?

Also, can you also try this: 



 on your old IHS and see if it can get it any cleaner?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Well i gotta to necro this a bit 

Do you guys put silicon to fix the bitspower ihs ?
Curious to know if you just use the motherboard to keep it into place or not


----------



## NIK1

Tomorrow I am going to try out one of the two BitsPower Intel IHS's I have for my I7 7700k which needs a Relid anyway..I think I used too much of the black silicone around the edges last year and my idle temps are 33-34 cel 1.340v and 75-80 cel stressing with Realbench with a 5.0 OC.So since I have lots of liquid metal on hand and 2 bitspower ihs's,which one should give me better cooling.I have a thick one and a thinner one.This time I will just lay it in on top of the CPU with no silicone or glue and clamp it down.Any opinions...


----------



## Falkentyne

NIK1 said:


> Tomorrow I am going to try out one of the two BitsPower Intel IHS's I have for my I7 7700k which needs a Relid anyway..I think I used too much of the black silicone around the edges last year and my idle temps are 33-34 cel 1.340v and 75-80 cel stressing with Realbench with a 5.0 OC.So since I have lots of liquid metal on hand and 2 bitspower ihs's,which one should give me better cooling.I have a thick one and a thinner one.This time I will just lay it in on top of the CPU with no silicone or glue and clamp it down.Any opinions...


Don't go with 'no silicone'.
Just use your head and do things the smart way.
Apply four VERY VERY tiny dabs of RTV (I'm talking about the size smaller than a pinhead) on each corner of the IHS), and then clamp and let it cure for an hour or two in the re-lid kit, then apply it.
This is more secure and less likely to make the IHS move when putting in the socket and disturbing the LM layer.


----------



## NIK1

Ok..Little tiny dabs then in the corners to be safe for sure...Which IHS should I try..The "Thin one" or the "Thicker one"..If I get better temps on the first try with the first one I put on compared to the stock Intel one I might just leave it on and not try the other one I have..Depends on how much time I have to play with this..We will see..


----------



## NIK1

Well I tried the Thinner Bitspower IHS on my i7 7700k today and its a Big No Go..Idling at 30 cel jumping to 38 sometimes and when I do a quick stress test with Adida64 it goes to 75/80 cel where before with my delidded stock Intel IHS it would not go over 62 cel.Do you think the thinner one is not making enough contact with my Swiftech Water Block.I am going to Redo the whole works and try the thicker Bitspower IHS and see if that one makes any difference and post back..


----------



## NIK1

I am curious if having the Bitspower IHS on in reverse would of caused my high jumping temps today.I dont know if it matters but I think the way I put it on was the top of the BP IHS was on the Bottom when it should of been on the top.The part I circled in Red suppose to be up top to match the little gold dots on the pcb and I put this on like in the pic when I should of had it turned upright.Anyone think this would of made my temps bad in the high 80's stressing and Idle spikes 30 to 40's.


----------



## MrFox

NIK1 said:


> I am curious if having the Bitspower IHS on in reverse would of caused my high jumping temps today.I dont know if it matters but I think the way I put it on was the top of the BP IHS was on the Bottom when it should of been on the top.The part I circled in Red suppose to be up top to match the little gold dots on the pcb and I put this on like in the pic when I should of had it turned upright.Anyone think this would of made my temps bad in the high 80's stressing and Idle spikes 30 to 40's.


It may have. I had good results with the thicker Bitspower 6700K IHS on the 7700K on a Clevo laptop where poor contact and low contact pressure were an issue. I have since tried the Rockit Cool copper IHS on 8700K and 7960X and found my temps were higher than with the stock IHS, but that was on a desktop with water cooling. I have since installed a Der8auer Die Frame and run bare die.


----------



## MrFox

NIK1 said:


> I am curious if having the Bitspower IHS on in reverse would of caused my high jumping temps today.I dont know if it matters but I think the way I put it on was the top of the BP IHS was on the Bottom when it should of been on the top.The part I circled in Red suppose to be up top to match the little gold dots on the pcb and I put this on like in the pic when I should of had it turned upright.Anyone think this would of made my temps bad in the high 80's stressing and Idle spikes 30 to 40's.


Yes, it may have been causing your temps to be high. 

I had good results with the thicker Bitspower 6700K IHS on the 7700K on a Clevo laptop where poor contact and low contact pressure were an issue. 

I have since tried the Rockit Cool copper IHS on 8700K and 7960X and found my temps were higher than with the stock IHS, but that was on a desktop with water cooling. I have since installed a Der8auer Die Frame and run bare die.


----------



## NIK1

I am going to try the thicker one too in my next attempt..If my temps are off the wall again I Midas well just put the stock one back on and leave her be..Since this one is higher do you still turn the waterblock screws as tight as they go or not as tight since they have springs on the screw bolts I wonder.


----------



## MrFox

NIK1 said:


> I am going to try the thicker one too in my next attempt..If my temps are off the wall again I Midas well just put the stock one back on and leave her be..Since this one is higher do you still turn the waterblock screws as tight as they go or not as tight since they have springs on the screw bolts I wonder.


On a water cooled desktop I do not think the taller/thicker IHS will be of any benefit like it was on my Clevo laptop. It might increase the tension on the springs a little, but having more metal between the die and water block is not ideal. Less would be better. It helped on the laptop because heat sink fit was improved.


----------

